# Help Printing on T-Shirt Sleeves at Home



## pacerboy9 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am new to the forum, and am trying to find the best way to print this design on my t-shirt sleeves myself that will offer the best quality (both visually and durability-wise), but also not cost me a fortune! 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/royalbrickcustoms/30678271906/in/dateposted-public/

Any advice/suggestions would be most appreciated!

Thanks,

~Brandon


----------



## moorecorporation (Aug 9, 2016)

The cheapest way to print a design on a tee is by putting the image on transfer paper. Then, once the ink dries, simply iron the image on a tee with an iron.


----------

